# cloud Music....should I leave it in cloud or download to Kindle Fire HDX?



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right forum.  Admin, please move if necessary.  I just did my first import of 150 songs from iTunes.  They are now on my cloud.  Should I also download them from cloud to my Kindle Fire HDX?  Do most people do that?  If I am correct, I can listen to all of that music on the cloud as long as I am connected to the internet.  If I want to listen to music on a plane, I would need to have it downloaded to my HDX, right?

How do I know how much space is on all of that music, so I know how much memory I will be taking up if I download to the HDX?  If I download to the HDX, it will still be on the cloud, right, so that if I decide later to remove it from the HDX, I can?

Where can I see the space left on my Kindle HDX?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum. Admin, please move if necessary. I just did my first import of 150 songs from iTunes. They are now on my cloud. Should I also download them from cloud to my Kindle Fire HDX? Do most people do that? If I am correct, I can listen to all of that music on the cloud as long as I am connected to the internet. If I want to listen to music on a plane, I would need to have it downloaded to my HDX, right?
> 
> How do I know how much space is on all of that music, so I know how much memory I will be taking up if I download to the HDX? If I download to the HDX, it will still be on the cloud, right, so that if I decide later to remove it from the HDX, I can?
> 
> Where can I see the space left on my Kindle HDX?


I would download a couple of songs first and see how much space they take up. You are correct, if you want to listen to music where you don't have an Internet collection, you'll need them to be on your device.

To see how much space is available/used on your device, swipe from the top to go to Settings, tap on Settings then Device then Storage.

You'll see a list of various categories--Videos, System Applications, Games, Miscellaneous, Applications, Newsstand and finally Music (and more beyond that).

Underneath it'll tell you in total how much space is taken up by that category. If you tap on the category, it'll show you the individual songs and how much each takes up. Mine range from 6 MB to 10 MB.

I currently only have 17 items actually stored on my Fire HDX and they take up 127 MB of data. Using that as an example, your 150 songs should take up about 1.1 GB of data. If you have a lot of really long songs, it will be more, of course.

And yes, if you download things from your cloud but later remove them from the device, they will stay in the cloud. You can also delete items from the cloud, though normally you won't want to do that.

Betsy


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I hope to someday know as much as you Betsy.  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We have a lot of members who know as much as or more than I do, they just have lives so aren't online as much.    Keep hanging out here.  I've learned a lot here!  We all have things we know and things we don't--we keep figuring it out together.  It's what makes this place so good!


Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just download my very favorite albums/songs. The rest I keep in the cloud, where I can play the music when I am home because I have wifi. I find that music does take up a lot of space.


----------

